# boer buck breeding age?



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new buck! 

The buck I am interested in, is a Jan 2013 baby. Do you guys think a 9mo old could do the job this fall ? The breeder that has him for sale thinks he will not be ready until he's a 1yr old. 

My does are all 2yrs and have kidded once each.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If he doesn't have to cover a whole lot of does he can do the job. My boy pictured here was 8 mos old. He did a splendid job & enjoyed every minute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have used a 4 month and a 7 month old buck in the past. If there is a will there is a way. All of mine took 

Just don't put him with too many.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My new buckling at 4 months is READY for his job... I would like him to be READY in October though...lol I'm kinda hoping they didn't take a couple weeks ago, I will know after the 1st of next week..... But either way I have a very young eager buckling that likes his job


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I've used 9 month old bucks before. One covered 19 does and the other covered 26 does - both of them did great! I wouldn't suggest that many does at 9 months old if you can help it, though. I was between a rock and a hard place, so I used them.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I always buy my new bucks as bottle kids and use them that first fall to a limited number of does, not that I have that many anyway. I have a 2 month old buckling that is all ready to do the deed right now, he is extending and interested and driving me and the does crazy. He is going to be separated from his testes here very soon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think 9 months is a good age. I'll be putting my 7 month old with some doelings next month. The thing to keep in mind is he is still growing so make sure he remembers to eat. They also say the issue with young bucks is they get frustrated that they.....well are clueless to start with so could ruin the buck. So far I disagree my 2 month old kids sure arent greeting frustrated that they can't do it lol.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

So far I've only had one buck that was clueless - and it wasn't just when it came to breeding, either!  He failed to settle a single doe and has long since been converted to curried goat somewhere.


----------



## bayouboers (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a December buck here covering 4 older 2-6 yr old does with no problem. Went out to feed em this morning and he was chasing the oldest and biggest one all over the pen!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I obtained 2 boer x doe sisters. They are in good health and 4 yrs old, never been bred. Never been around a buck, are they to old to breed for the 1st time? Also being knew to all this, if they don't take, how edible would they be, being they are 4 yrs old? :question:
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you know why they have never been bred? I wouldn't think they are too old to breed, but they could present a challenge or two - the first one that comes to mind is possible fat deposits in their udders which will interfere with milking.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah just never been around a buck, only been around other doelings. They were originally bought for roping practice, then was going to go to butcher, but the owners couldn't bring them selves to do that so they just kept them as pets. Only reason they gave them up is cause they saw my add for goats and figured it was time to let some go, food bill was getting to high with all the ones they had. So I got them for free. They are very friendly and sweet. There teets are small just like my 6 month old doeling


----------

